# Indoor vs. outdoor working dog



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Interested to hear some pros and cons of having a working dog live inside the house or outside.

Note: I am talking about outside working dogs with an appropriate outdoor living set up and appropriate training/socialization and exercise schedule.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Uh it's much easier keeping the house clean with dogs that live outside and only come in occasionaly. 

On a serious note, if a dogs is working outside it's best he is climatized to the outside. A dog that lives in the cold of Alaska will probably go longer outside, than a dog that is warmed by the fire at night and has grown soft by that. It also swings the other way for heat. 

Con's, sometimes I miss my dogs being near me or if something was to go down, the dog is not there to protect me.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

My dog lives outside.

The reasons are numerous, but mainly for the cleanliness of the house, the health of the dog, and the fact that my wife and I work shifts and being outside is more comfortable for Xena.

I would like to have her by my feet, in front of the fire, but the positives of outside living outweigh the negatives.

On the health front, I believe dogs fair better living outside, without the artificial temperatures of central heating etc. Outdoor dogs always seem to look better in their coats too.

I'm a believer in starting whatever you do when they are young and sticking with it. Xena lived outside from the moment I brought her home at 10 weeks old and has never looked back.

She doesn't whine, bark incessantly or cause a nuisance. She's pleased to see me when I go out to her, but doesn't make a fuss if I don't. I have CCTV on my exterior walls on my house, so can click and watch her, or check the recording at anytime. She seems to spend her time either sleeping, or chewing on a nylabone when I'm not there; with the occasional walk about and a pee. 

Her shelter is a wooden cabin kennel, and the rest of the run is concrete floor and is about 20 foot by 5 foot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both my GSDs are outside dogs. It's mainly due to the shedding. To many yrs with terriers that hardly shed at all when their coats were stripped correctly. 
All my working terriers were house dogs. One old JRT still resides as a house dog.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 2 in and 2 out.

Mainly because 4 dogs in the house is a pain in the ass. I also think dogs that live outside learn to be more independent.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had both over the years. For the last 20 years I've come to prefer indoors. Shedding and muddy feet is a problem I resolve with a Bissel vac and shampooer.

Teaching house manners is substantially harder with my Dutchies than other calmer breeds I've had. Maybe when they are 10 years old I won't have to watch every move they make.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I have 2 in and 2 out.
> 
> I also think dogs that live outside learn to be more independent.


as in going for walks on their own









My Landseer spent most of the time on the terrace and night slept in his kennel even in Winter. He could come in and out at leisure but preferred to "freeze".

The next two, Briard and Fila wandered around the house and in at out of the terrace but the GSDs are in the house at night. Times are a-changing and the neighbours, too.

I like to have a rest from them, so after exercise, I leave them in the lower part of the house and, when the new fence is finished, they can stay in the back half of the garden when I'm at home. They're down below when I go to work.

I can't really see that how they live affects working but, a the idea of a young pup that's always under your feet and thinks it's name is "no" wouldn't appeal to me.
__________________
Jerk is a noun not a verb in dog sport


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

13 outside
3 inside (one's a puppy)
I like them outside for acclimitization -and the thought of that many huskies in my house makes me faint feeling... 

Some of the older dogs like retiring to "house dog" status and some of them don't want anything to do with being housedogs and prefer the freedom of the dogyard- less rules and more action I guess.
My dogyards are large and the dogs+ get more opportunity to exercise in the warmer months when we are not working in harness

I have quite a few that are mannerly enough to come and hang out in the workshop and I spend most of my time there or outside. Some of the dogs are just too much dog for enclosed spaces....

I think as long as the enviroment the dog is kept is is stimulating enough and the dog gets enough exercise and socialization it doesn't matter much whether they live in or out.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Gary, I'm surprised Xena doesn't hop on top that dog house and go for a walk about, outside of her yard. Has she ever done that? 

My dogs are indoor/outdoor. I have to many dogs, and to small of a house, to have all the dogs inside all the time. Not to mention it’s hard enough to keep up with the cleaning when I only have 2-4 in the house at a time. When I'm gone during the day some dogs are outside in kennels, others are in crates inside, and a couple more are loose in the house. 

Some Pros to having them inside
Like someone else mentioned, they aren't much of a deterrent if they aren't in the house.
They learn a lot of little skills that the dogs who spend more time outside don’t see to learn, because I do a lot of casual training while we are just hanging out. 
I think they are also better at reading really subtle cues from my body language the more time they spend around me. Just more in tune.

Some Cons
The weather acclimation issues someone else mentioned, and also the dogs who spend more time outside are generally in better shape, since they are running around playing vs just hanging out on the couch
The inside dogs are probably more pressured overall, since being inside adds a whole new set of rules that an outside dog doesn’t have to live with, ie don’t get on the counters, don’t steal food, don’t potty in the house, don’t chew on the furniture, don’t chew on my shoes, etc etc


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> My PSD is kept outside in the yard. He has his own lounge chair beside the pool and has been trained to stay off the others. You can find him there after shift each night snoring loudly after his meal and dog buiscuit (2). He also has a nice mat under the awning and in the florida room with a large fan when shade is required. If it gets too hot or cold he comes inside and resides in his assigned crate. 

> Now that I have written this, man do I spoil this guy or what??!

> Phil


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Gary, I'm surprised Xena doesn't hop on top that dog house and go for a walk about, outside of her yard. Has she ever done that?


To be honest, i've actually changed the set up of the yard a bit since that picture was taken.

Her kennel is now half way down the yard, so this stops the temptation to jump on it.

In addition, it's got some large plant pots and stuff on them now.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Depends on the dog. 

My high drive lab is destructive - not just chewing/thrashing, but jumping and tail wagging too. He seems to prefer outdoor anyway and has a good coat for it.

My potential protection sport dog I intend to have indoors (after I move in a few months). APBT's are know for calm temperament, interrupted by intense bursts of energy. I expect her to become a decent house dog. Plus, she has no coat to protect her from the elements, so outdoors would be hard to work out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would add to my post that both outside GSDs spent the first 6-8 months in the house. This is a bonding sort of thing and learning manners.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Let's see...sheep live outside, ducks live outside, dogs live in a kennel (outside), and people live inside! I don't sleep with my dogs and I don't share food with them, they are dogs. :-k When my dogs do 9-5 jobs and pay taxes, I will review my position on the subject.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

I like to rotate my dogs one in and one out every other day. It takes too long for the cops to respond to an Alarm system or a call for help. Having a growling dog hit the door or the window causes a burgular to think twice when deciding to break in. 

Having both dogs outside defeats my purpose of having a pp dog. At night both dogs are inside to keep down the barking complaints while people are sleeping. Besides they cannot protect me from an instruder if they are in the backyard.


----------



## Krystina Gursky (Feb 13, 2008)

I would love to have my dogs outside but the neighbors would complain about the barking (they have in the past). Darn neighbors :evil: I do not like fighting with AC it's just not worth it.


----------



## John Andrews (Apr 3, 2008)

I've done both, but mine are inside dogs. Only real pain is the constant shedding, but I do a quick vacuum daily. I like the companionship and the protection they provide.

That's not to say that they will at times spend several hours a day in the fenced backyard.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas everyone.

Acclimatization is a main reason I am interested in doing this for my next dog since it matters so much for what we do.

Since I have an indoor dog already that will not be accepting of a new pup, having the new dog outside will serve well to have them each have their own space.

The argument for having the dog inside for protection is a good one, but not needed in my particular case. I don't even lock my doors ever.

I also like the idea of having the outside dog come into the house as a pup to learn house manners. I think I would have the dog live outside from the get go, but have it inside for a couple of hrs a day while I am there, just to be around all the inside noises, sufaces, people and so on...

Will have to put the other dog away for that.

The only thing that really concerns me, and it had been mentioned is barking outdoors.

I suppose i could hijack my own thread, but think I will start another on that topic.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The argument for having the dog inside for protection is a good one, but not needed in my particular case. I don't even lock my doors ever.


I don't lock my doors when I'm gone, but I do when me, the hubby, and the dogs are gone. The Malinois don't shed as much as the husky/Rottweiler and the Malinois/GSD do. Everyone but the youngest is out in the house with free range of the kitchen, dining, and living room. The youngest is still in the crate except when we're home (Fawkes and Lily are currently curled up just inside the office like little sleeping foxes...highly adorable for deterrent dogs!). Give them enough raw knuckle bones and they're usually good to go.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

My dogs are inside. 2 of them are little guys, a pug and JRT. The Dane and GSD are fine in the house. Occasional zoomies from the Dane. The GSD has perfect house manners- has never chewed anything, messed since he was a pup, stolen food off the counter. He doesn't get on the furniture either. 

I resigned long ago that you can either have dogs or a spotless house. I'll take the dogs, and do my best with the housecleaning.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We have a GSD, a Rottie/Pit mix and an Akita. All are indoor/outdoor dogs. With my GSD, sometimes I kennel him up for a day or so when I want a little more intensity in Phase B (OB), (I'm a glutton for punishment).

We have hardwood floors throughout most of the house except the bedrooms and formal living room which have wall to wall carpeting. It's easier vacuuming the carpets than sweeping the floors, but both must be done daily. I look at it as an opportunity to try to put some tone in my arms.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Seeing as a number of police stations will be closed as a lot of the police force are needed to ensure safety at the Football EM in a few days, I'm glad my boys are in the house at night. 

And what the heck, my house is clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to happy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> And what the heck, my house is clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to happy.


A bit of dirt and dander never hurt anybody! I think there are a lot of valid points in the Hygiene Hypothesis:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/09/070905174501.htm

I think probably as far as protection goes, probably the best of both worlds is having a doggy door so the dog can be a visual deterrent outside and protection on the inside. That's assuming they don't bark a ton or that there's no idiot neighbors or little kids who tease the dogs. Nothing makes me more angry when I hear a story of some kid getting bitten or mauled because either that kid or others taunted or abused someone's dog in their backyard.


----------

